# Adaptateurs USB-SCSI ou FIREWIRE-SCSI



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Avril 2000)

J'aimerai savoir s'il existe des adaptateurs USB-SCSI ou FIREWIRE-SCSI permettant de  les nouveaux (new) powerbook à un scanner SCSI  et surtout si ça marche sous OS 9 !!!!
Merci à celui ou à celle qui aurait des renseignements


----------



## Damounet (10 Avril 2000)

Salut, d'après ce que je crois savoir, il existe une solution et c'est la carte pcmcia d'adaptec slimscsi 1480 pour mac. A vérifier encore si elle est capable de faire fonctionner un scanner. Vérifie auprès d'Adaptec France. Je crois que cette carte vaut dans les 300.- SFR ou 1200.- FF. Pour ce qui est des autres adapteurs, je n'ai pas entendu que du bon, méfie-toi.

J'espère que ça aide.

------------------


----------



## Damounet (10 Avril 2000)

J'ai oublié un truc, il te faut impérativement la màj 9.04 pour pouvoir faire fonctionner cette carte sur un pismo ainsi que les derniers drivers de chez adaptec.

------------------


----------

